# went through the ice today!!!!



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

after school day i thougt i would go out and try one last time this year to get some perch in front of my house........there is about 15yrds of ice then its open water...being young and stupid i thought i would just brink my pail couppple rods minnows and a spud and i thout i would be good ........soo i started walking and it was cracking a little but that dosent bug me....soo i keep walking and i was about 15ft from the water and i stoped and thought i would fish there........when i stoped i felt the ice drop then i tryed to take a step back put all of my weight on my one foot then i felt the ice just sink in no cracking then as fast as a snap of my fingers i was swiming...... tryed to get the equipment out befor it was gone that was a success... the first atempt to get me out dident work the ice just keep breaking away then i rembed that an old guy i fish with told me to just get my stumick on the ice then start roling and it worked .......got out of the ice then crawled back for my equipment then keeped roleing it tell i got on safe ice then headed back for shore.......good thing i was only in 5ft of water but there was also 2ft of muck soo i couldent touch......i think my season is over for good im not going back in the water tell at least first ice next year:lol: and the only thing my mom did when i went though was sit on the porch and take my picture :lol: at least ill have something to rember this crappy winter!!!!!!!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

From your previous posts, this doesn't surprise me at all!:lol:


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

That'll learn ya!

I'm glad you're alright and hope you learned a lesson!


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

....It could have been Bye Bye for you......good thing you weren't on a fast flowing river or a really deep hole....Boy Oh! Boy some peoples children !!!:sad:


----------



## rough water (Feb 19, 2004)

I wonder if he would have cleaned them if he caught any this time, or just toss them out like before.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

That does'nt sound to good! Just thew the fish away?


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

no one does that. thats crazy talk:yikes:


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

Did the ice melt that fast? I was out Sunday night and there was 7 inches.
I went threw one time when I was young don't care to do that again...


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

its going very fast lots of open water! migh try to get out in a different part of the lake guys are fishing if it dosent rain tonihgt


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

MrBluegill said:


> and the only thing my mom did when i went though was sit on the porch and take my picture


She is probably still mad at you for stinking up the garage. I might have made an effort to help, like yell "Kick with your legs to help you back up on the ice."


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

rough water said:


> I wonder if he would have cleaned them if he caught any this time, or just toss them out like before.


Why would any one risk there life if they just leave the fish on the ice


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

I have to second the "this doesent suprise me" response. Count yourself lucky and think next time man!


----------



## fire-tiger (Mar 15, 2005)

I used to know someone like you. I still keep in touch with his family. It has been ten years now and they still have'nt gotten over thier loss.


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

How many of us can't say we've never risked it before? We're ice fisherman. People call us stupid all the time and for good reason, alot of us do things like this:lol: Unfortunately mrbluegill got what we've all deserved at one time or another. Where's the picture?

BTW: remember if you fall through the ice the best thing to do is PANIC!:lol:


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

the pick is on a desposible camra soo when i get it devloped ill try to scan them onto the comp and post


----------



## bigbuckmaster (Feb 16, 2006)

Nick you are a total idiot man!!! lol cya tommorrow at school


----------



## buckwhacka (Oct 30, 2005)

rough water said:


> I wonder if he would have cleaned them if he caught any this time, or just toss them out like before.


drop it:yikes: it was 5 fish its not the end of the world


----------



## superfishingfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

well nick thats what you get its a good thing you didn't fall through when you were walking on ice .5 inches thick!!!......and you tell me i'm not a fisherman for not going out on ice thats not thick enough and now you might think twice before saying that again


----------



## superfishingfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

i don't think your going out again i just looked at the weather and its 90% chance that we get T-storms till thursday night then 30% wednesday


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

yes you must post we all want to see your wet soppy arse muhahaha


----------

